# Solenoids' Temperature



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It is being posted that the 6011 Burkert solenoids and some other manufacturers' models of solenoids that we use are not any good for our use because they get warm or moderately hot. This person is saying that the only good solenoid is the Clippard Mouse solenoid because it doesn't get warm. This statement is misleading. This person has no data to back up his claims against the Burkerts. I have never read of any Burkert failures. I spoke with the tech service people at Burkert when they were designing the Buna-N model for our use. I told them that we use low flow needle valves with CO2 and that the solenoids are either controlled electronically, with timers or some are even energized 24/7. The tech service people told me that these 6011 Burkert solenoids are designed for general purpose use in an industrial setting. They are made to stand up for years of hard use. They can be energized 24/7 for years at a time with low flow or even no flow at all through them. The Burkerts get warm, but it isn't a problem for them. Here are the specs. You can see that the Burkerts are designed for use over a broader range than the Clippard Mouse solenoids. I've also posted the specs for the Clippard Maximatic solenoids that many of us used for years.

* The Clippard Mouse solenoids
are designed for 0 to 105 psi
and a temperature range from 30° to 180° F (or -1° to 82° C),
0.67 watts
- specs: http://clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=ET-3-12

* The 6011 Burkert solenoids
are designed for 0 to 300 psi
and a temperature range from 14° to 212° F (or -10° to 100° C),
4 watts
- specs: http://us.burkert.com/products_data/datasheets/DS6011-Standard-EU-EN.pdf

* The Clippard Maximatic MME-2PDS-D110 solenoids
are designed for 0 to 180 psi
and a temperature range from 32° to 140° F (or 0° to 60° C),
6.5 watts
- specs: http://clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=MME-2PDS-D110

You can see that the specs show that the Clippard Mouse is rated for lower pressure use and also rated for a smaller range of temperatures than the Burkert 6011.

The 6011 Burkert's use either 1/8" NPT ports or G1/8 ports. These are much stronger than the very small #10-32 posts that the Clippard Mouse solenoids come with. The Clippard Maximatics use either 1/8" or 1/4" NPT ports.

I am not saying that the Clippard Mouse solenoids are bad. I've never used them. They may be very good for our use. But, saying that the Burkerts and some other brands are bad for our use because they get warm is simply not true. The Burkerts are designed to hold up very well.


----------

